# Milo scared of walkies



## Tracey Smith 2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, can anyone give any advice Milo is 13 weeks now and whilst jumping for joy and being really good on the lead when we go out for walkies we only get about 800 yards up the road and he stops and will not budge pulls to go back to the house, Ive tried coaxing him and treats but in the end we just go back home as I know you should not pull them. He sniffs the ground all the way back following his scent. We tried taking him out in the car to a different area but he did exactly the same wanting to get back to the car. Any help and advice would be great. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no! Poor you! I'm not really sure what advice I can give :S
If you walk on a road first, maybe carry him to a field or something & let him off lead to let him have a wonder, walk infront so that he follows & learns that it's okay & not scary becase you're doing it!? You could try it anyway, someone else may have better advice.
Good luck! I hope you sort it soon :S x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty used to do this too...but seems to have outgrown it now ( 6 Months).
When I felt she was about to stop I used to run with her talking to her in an
excited way...it helped to a degree


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

When i read this i thought very strange!

But then i remembered Buddy did this when he first started going out after some coaxing with treats etc he did go further but not much ,i cant remember when or why but he stopped doing it.Just keep taking him out a little each day he may just be alittle nervous out in the big wide world.dx


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi buddy is 14wks now but when he first went out he was scared of everything started him at training class, and he seems to be getting a lot better, suppose its very frightning for them ,all the strange noises and objects. Took him to pets at home today, he was a bit scared at first but loved meeting all the dogs and owners its good to get them to mix as well.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty used to do this too...but seems to have outgrown it now ( 6 Months).
> When I felt she was about to stop I used to run with her talking to her in an
> excited way...it helped to a degree


Hi - Billy is 18 weeks and we had exactly the same problem with him ( prob about the same age) we did what was suggested above - running a bit and going 'come on Billy'! It only lasted a couple of weeks although he still does it occasionally now. Another good tip which worked was if there is more than one person on the walk get one to walk in front and they generally follow. 
Let us know how you get on.
H x


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

All of the above - charlie was exactly the same, we used to have to pick her up an carry her out of our street! Walking with 2 def helps! Just stick with it, charlie is 19 weeks now and loves her walkies but we still have the occasional blip!!! honestly we thought we had the only dog in the world that didnt like walkies


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

jamsB said:


> All of the above - charlie was exactly the same, we used to have to pick her up an carry her out of our street! Walking with 2 def helps! Just stick with it, charlie is 19 weeks now and loves her walkies but we still have the occasional blip!!! honestly we thought we had the only dog in the world that didnt like walkies


This is exactly what I like about this forum - your puppy is doing something odd that your not sure about and when you tell everyone - hey presto loads of other people have (or have had) the same problem! 
H x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was the same! He'd be excited at first but then when he realised he was far from home (like 100m!) he refused to move and started whining loads!
Now he scrabbles at the door everytime he hears the keys jangle!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie was just like this as a puppy (and older) ... often seemed reluctant to walk but very keen on the way home!  She grew out of it to some extent (she is timid anyway) ... but since getting a second puppy she is absolutely fine. She now has a more confident pal and that seems to encourage her and give her more confidence. 

I'm sure Milo will grow out of it though as he is only 13 weeks ... keep walks quite short so you don't get to the stage where he's had enough ... running ahead a bit and encouraging with food may help, as well as trying to avoid places with a lot of dogs charging round as this may be overwhelming for him. It can be frustrating, I know ... good luck!


----------



## Tracey Smith 2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Took hubby with us on sunday for a walk down by the canal made hubby walk in front and Milo walked perfectly encountered cyclists, other dog walkers, joggers and a passing train so pleased. This week kept the walks short near home and he seemed quite happy. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great there has been a change already...the best advise is just walk. and walk fast enough that they need to almost trott to keep up, even bring a squeaky toy and squak it every now and then....the pups will follow.


----------

